# FMAT: Who is David Seiwert?



## Clark Kent (Oct 8, 2014)

*Who is David Seiwert?
By DesertSilat - 10-08-2014 10:16 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Guro David Seiwert of DFA Kali, does anyone know anything about him? How is he a Guro? Where do his credentials come from? Who taught him and I mean more than a seminar with a certificate. I'm not bad mouthing him, his teaching is pretty solid. I'm just wondering where he learned, and is his style authentic Kali? I know his brother was a big Karate guy and that his roots are more Kung-Fu so when did he become an FMA Guru? Is his lineage legit? Does it really matter that much?


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

